# 

## marek m

Chińskie - dziękuję nie kupuję!



Trujące mleko z Chin
Trujące kosmetyki z Chin
Toksyczne kubki z chin
Co czwarta chińska zabawka zawierała substancje szkodliwe dla życia
Trujące chińskie lizaki
Trujący Czosnek z Chin
Toksyczne chińskie klapki
Trujące cukierki z chin
Trujące talerze z Chin
Trujące szklanki ze Shrekiem z Chin
Trujący płynem do puszczania baniek  z Chin

 

Rakotwórcze staniki z Chin. 
Rakotwórcze buty z Chin. 
Rakotwórcze lalki z Chin 
Rakotwórcze samochody z Chin 
Rakotwórcze łyżki z Chin 

 

Rakotwórcze kafelki z Chin 
Rakotwórcze obudowy wiertarki z Chin 



Przez Chińskie narzędzia i elektronarzędzia wiele osób jest kalekami


Toksyczne farby dla dzieci! z Chin 
Trujące ubranka dla dzieci!  z Chin 
Trujące artykuły szkolne z Chin
Rakotwórcze puzzle piankowe dla dzieci z Chin

Sos sojowy z rakotwórczą solą  z Chin 



Chińczycy nie jedzą już chińskich produktów boją się 

Zupki chińskie są rakotwórcze 



Chińskie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe zagrażają zdrowiu 
Chińskie pasty do zębów, zawierającej szkodliwe dla ludzi substancje  :Lol: 
Chińskie miody zawierające bardzo szkodliwe substancje chemiczne 
Na rynek trafiły spodnie, które trują  z Chin
Chińskie niebezpieczne są ozdoby do włosów dla dzieci 

Podróbki z Chin groźne dla wzroku
Ponad milion par podrabianych chińskich okularów słonecznych rzekomo znanych firm skonfiskowała włoska Gwardia Finansowa. Okulary były groźne dla wzroku i mogły spowodować jego zaburzenia i migreny.

1.Jakość i bezpieczeństwo produktów - owszem, zdarza się, że rodzimy produkt również nie spełnia wymogów bezpieczeństwa, aczkolwiek w przypadku produktów pochodzących z Azji zdarza się to zdecydowanie częściej. Najczęściej jest to odzież oraz zabawki wykonane z toksycznych materiałów, pomalowane trującymi farbami. Bezpieczeństwo produktu powinno być stawiane na pierwszym miejscu podczas gdy wiele firm zlecających produkcję azjatyckiemu podwykonawcy, pytane o szczegóły produkcji nie chce lub nie potrafi udzielić rzetelnych informacji.

2.Standardy pracy - producenci europejscy podlegają regulacjom prawnym, które szczegółowo określają normy dotyczące wynagrodzenia, liczby przepracowanych godzin oraz warunków pracy. Kupując produkty europejskie masz większą pewność, że dany produkt jest wytwarzany w poszanowaniu praw człowieka.

3.Środowisko - Unia Europejska nakłada na producentów rygorystyczne normy, nie ma natomiast takiej samej kontroli nad uregulowaniami prawnym dotyczącymi dbania o środowisko naturalne w innych częściach świata. Co więcej, transport towarów z odległych rejonów nie sprzyja ochronie środowiska.

4.Wspieranie lokalnej gospodarki - kupując produkty polskie i europejskie stwarzamy wiele, różnych miejsc pracy (w fabrykach, logistyce, handlu i marketingu oraz powiązanych usługach). W ten sposób rośnie ekonomiczna siła krajów demokratycznych. .

5.Cena – wiele osób wybiera produkty wyprodukowane w Chinach twierdząc, że są one tańsze. Chcąc polemizować z tym argumentem musielibyśmy porównać jakość danych produktów. Czy ceny artykułów sprzedawanych w sieciach odzieżowych nie są zbyt wygórowane? Jaki procent z zysku przypada na wynagrodzenie a jaki procent stanowi czysty zysk firmy odzieżowej?

6.Możliwość wyboru – czy na półkach jest tylko miejsce dla produktów „made in China” oraz innych odległych krajów? Czy jako konsumenci nie powinniśmy mieć prawa do szerszego wyboru? Dlaczego na niektórych etykietkach nie podaje się kraju pochodzenia danego produktu?

7.Zdolności produkcyjne – nie stwarzajmy warunków całkowitego uzależnienia od produktów z importu, już teraz nie jesteśmy w stanie wytworzyć niektórych produktów bez sprowadzenia komponentów z Chin lub innych rozwijających się krajów. Czy jest to właściwa polityka?

8.Wspieranie małych, rodzinnych warsztatów produkcyjnych, dla których tworzenie swoich produktów to pasja, a nie tylko masowa, seryjna produkcja dobrze sprzedających się artykułów. Zastanówmy się dokąd płyną nasze pieniądze.

9.Równość w handlu - – czy nasze rodzime produkty mają szansę zaistnienia na rynku azjatyckim? Dlaczego rynek chiński nie otwiera się w takim samym stopniu na produkty oraz dobra intelektualne pochodzące z naszych krajów?

10.Jaki jest Twój powód?

z notmadeinchina




Połowa szkodliwych produktów w Unii pochodzi z Chin

Na świecie skandal wokół importu z Chin trwa od marca 2007, gdy tysiące amerykańskich psów i kotów zdechły po spożyciu karmy z dodatkiem przemysłowej melaminy. Okazało się, że Chińczycy dodają ją do pszenicznego glutenu i proteiny ryżowej, która wchodzi w skład karmy. Na liście bubli znalazły się chińskie zabawki pomalowane trującą farbką, owoce morza hodowane na antybiotykach, soki owocowe z dodatkiem niezdrowego barwnika.

Głośno było też w Australii i Nowej Zelandii, gdzie wycofywano z rynku chińskie koce, po stwierdzeniu w nich zbyt wysokiego poziomu groźnego dla zdrowia formaldehydu.
 Jak powiedział cytowany przez agencję AP rzecznik firmy Charles Parsons, Mark Bilton, w Australii stwierdzono bardzo wysoki poziom formaldehydu w "bardzo wielu" importowanych z Chin kocach, w Nowej Zelandii natomiast potwierdzono groźny dla zdrowia poziom tej substancji w co najmniej 800 kocach chińskiej firmy Superlux.

 Inny przykład: Ponad milion niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia ręczników, farbowanych rakotwórczymi środkami chemicznymi zarekwirowano w północnych Chinach. Zamknięto również dziewięć zakładów produkcyjnych - podały pekińskie media. 
 Zakwestionowane ręczniki były farbowane toksycznymi, rakotwórczymi środkami chemicznymi, zawierającymi m.in. bardzo szkodliwe dla ludzi związki benzenu.


TYM WSZYSTKIM CO SPRZEDAJĄ ORAZ NAMAWIAJĄ DO KUPOWANIA 
 CHIŃSKICH PRODUKTÓW MÓWIMY STANOWCZE NIE!!!!!!!

----------


## marek m

Znak CE: chińska podróbka


Kupując domowy sprzęt elektryczny, przeciętny użytkownik np. odkurzacza czy czajnika elektrycznego rzadko wczytuje się w małą naklejkę z parametrami sprzętu. To tzw. tabliczka znamionowa, określająca parametry urządzenia.

Uwaga na logo CE! Nie zawsze oznacza ono, że produkt spełnia unijne normy. Czasami może być to znak China Export...

Zalew podróbek z Chin na Euro 2012

Tylko od początku roku celnicy przechwycili ponad 56 tysięcy przedmiotów oznaczonych podrobionymi znakami towarowymi związanymi z EURO 2012. Bożena Włoch z Ministerstwa Finansów mówi, że codziennie dochodzi do zatrzymań z powodu prób przemytu nielegalnych towarów związanych z Mistrzostwami Europy.  Szacuje się, że straty samej Polski z tytułu podróbek to 33 mld euro.

Uwaga na podrabiane akcesoria do aparatów Nikon

Firma Nikon ostrzega przed podróbkami, które mogą nawet zniszczyć nasz aparat. Wśród chętnie podrabianych akcesoriów tej marki można znaleźć m.in. akumulatory, ładowarki, zasilacze, pojemniki na baterie, piloty itp.

Sennheiser ostrzega konsumentów przed podróbkami

Sennheiser, jedna z najbardziej poważanych firm na rynku sprzętu audio, wystosowała do swoich klientów ostrzeżenie, zalecające zwrócenie uwagi na produkty oznaczane jej marką, z racji, że zdarzają się przypadki podróbek zarówno w USA, jak i Europie. 

Ostatnio producent zaczął dostawać większą liczbę skarg i zwrotów gwarancyjnych. Większość klientów, których to dotyczyło, zakupiło swoje słuchawki na chińskich witrynach, lecz ten proceder zaczął się pojawiać także w innych częściach świata, do których chiński hurtownik sprzedaje podrobiony sprzęt. Jak na razie największym zainteresowaniem podrabiaczy cieszą się modele CX200, CX300 II, CX380 II, CX500 i PMX80, lecz sprawa może dotyczyć też innych modeli i nie tylko słuchawek.

Toyota ostrzega przed chińskimi podróbkam
Petzl ostrzega przed podróbkami
Tajemniczy składnik w fałszywym leku z Chin
Fałszywa i szkodliwa viagra z Chin trafiła do Europy


Skonfiskowano 50 tysięcy niebezpiecznych chińskich felg

Według ekspertów sama kradzież wartości intelektualnej w postaci wzorów felg oraz wykorzystywania logo producenta bez jego zgody, nie jest największym problemem. Poza pogwałceniem prawa od strony kradzieży, producenci tych kół nie spełnili wymagań homologacyjnych, a co za tym idzie skonfiskowane przez włoską policję felgi są niebezpieczne dla ich użytkowników.

Podrobione felgi - fatalna jakość

 Sąd Najwyższy orzekł, że koła te są niezgodne z warunkami homologacyjnymi, nie odpowiadają im pod względem wymiarów, wytrzymałości oraz struktury materiału, z których je wyprodukowano.

Podrobione felgi są niebezpieczne

Każda z tych 50 000 felg zagraża bezpieczeństwu kierowcy oraz pasażerów pojazdu. Nikt nie jest w stanie przewidzieć zachowania takiej felgi podczas nagłego hamowania czy wjechania w większą dziurę. Koło mogłoby się nawet całkowicie rozlecieć na kawałki, co przy prędkości autostradowej oznacza bardzo groźny wypadek.

 Włoski przypadek powinien być ostrzeżeniem dla wszystkich kupujących felgi. Należy pamiętać o tym, że to tylko jedna z nielicznych sytuacji, kiedy policja udaremniła wprowadzenie na rynek takich kół. Kiedy więc kupujemy felgi, poza rozmiarem oraz wzorem, pamiętajmy także o jeszcze jednej rzeczy - bezpieczeństwie, które zagwarantują nam tylko sprawdzone produkty z renomowanych źródeł.

Chińskie podróbki samolotów
Amerykańska komisja senacka alarmuje, że samoloty wojskowe w armii USA są naszpikowane częściami - podróbkami z Chin. Chodzi o elektronikę.

Za kupowanie podróbek będzie grozić więzienie

Garnek pełen toksyny 
Korzystasz z chińskich łyżek z tzw. czarnego nylonu? Natychmiast się ich pozbądź - ostrzegają naukowcy.

Badania chińskich produktów przeprowadził państwowy Instytut Barwników i Produktów Organicznych w Zgierzu. Ten sam, który pod koniec zeszłego roku zbadał sprzedawane w Polsce koraliki Bindeez dla dzieci. Okazało się, że zawierały toksyczne substancje.

Podróbki win z Chin o smaku bałta
Chiński rynek pełen jest podróbek wysokiej jakości win. Szczególnie poszkodowani są francuscy producenci, zwłaszcza z rejonu Bordeaux.

NIE DAJ SIĘ OSZUKAĆ!
Niektóre z firm o wątpliwej wiarygodności, by usprawiedliwić chińskie pochodzenie swojego produktu usiłują wprowadzić potencjalnego Klienta w błędne przekonanie, że "dziś wszystko jest z Chin". Zamiennie też ukrywają wogóle fakt pochodzenia danego towaru z Chin.

Chińskie tanie podróbki opony 
Opony są niebezpieczne w czasie awaryjnego hamowania
Chińskie tanie podróbki, których jest coraz więcej u nas w sprzedaży, mają drogę hamowania nawet do 50% dłuższą niż te "firmowe".

Chińskie koce - wycofywane z rynku
Po stwierdzeniu w importowanych z Chin kocach zbyt wysokiego poziomu groźnego dla zdrowia formaldehydu

Tysiące podróbek zegarków i piór w polskiej ciężarówce
Gwardia Finansowa zatrzymała w Rzymie polską ciężarówkę ze 150 tysiącami podróbek zegarków i 20 tysiącami wiecznych piór - poinformowały w niedzielę włoskie media. Spisano dwóch polskich kierowców, którzy odpowiedzą za fałszerstwo i paserstwo. 
 W rejonie obwodnicy w Wiecznym Mieście funkcjonariusze Gwardii Finansowej postanowili sprawdzić zaparkowany tir podejrzewając, że może on przemycać podróbki. Ich przypuszczenia potwierdziły się. W środku znaleziono ogromny ładunek chińskich podróbek zegarków 20 najbardziej znanych światowych firm, fałszywe pióra wieczne luksusowej marki oraz inne artykuły - niektóre, jak się okazało, szkodliwe dla zdrowia. 

Celnicy zatrzymali zabójcze zabawki z Chin
Wesoła, żółta łódeczka w kształcie kaczuszki wygląda naprawdę sympatycznie. Ale uwaga! Razi prądem! Jeśli zobaczycie takie zabawki gdzieś w sklepie, omijajcie je z daleka. Sześć takich groźnych dla dzieci łódek chińskiej produkcji zarekwirowali właśnie celnicy

allegro chinskie podróbki elektroniczne


Klon iPhone 5 już w Chinach
Najszybsi złodzieje świata
Choć iPhone 5, najnowszy telefon koncernu Apple nie wszedł jeszcze na rynek, a nawet nie do końca wiadomo, jak będzie wyglądał, to Chińczycy już go "sklonowali" i sprzedają w Państwie Środka


Chińskiego producenta podróbek plan na zniszczenie Apple'a

Chiny to kraj piękny, egzotyczny, słynący z ciekawej historii i produkcji podróbek wszystkiego, co tylko można podrobić. Z tego znana jest na przykład firma GooPhone — producent wiernych i jakże bezczelnych podróbek telefonów Apple'a (GooPhone 4S miał nawet taką samą rozdzielczość ekranu, jak iPhone 4S), tyle że z Androidem na pokładzie. 

Korzystając z zamieszania związanego ze zbliżającą się premierą iPhone'a 5, który prawdopodobnie będzie znany jako Nowy iPhone, GooPhone poszukuje korzyści i przywdział maskę trolla patentowego. Producent stara się zablokować sprzedaż telefonu Apple'a w Chinach na drodze sądowej. Na jakiej podstawie?

Uwaga na chińskie podróbki dysków mogą uszkodzić podzespoły komputera

----------


## marek m

Chińskie buty zniszczyły mi życie!


Tanie, chińskie buty, które kupiła Ewa, wywołały infekcję, a w efekcie bolesne poparzenie stóp. Dzisiaj nasza Czytelniczka wstydzi się chodzić w sandałach….
 

 

Troje dzieci w szpitalu. Zatruły je chińskie lizaki fluorescencyjne

"Polska Dziennik Łódzki" informuje, że do polskich sklepów trafiło ponad 400 tys. sztuk niebezpiecznych lizaków . Chodzi o chiński produkt Glow Pop z charakterystycznymi świecącymi patyczkami. Okazało się, że płyn, który znajduje się w patyczkach, jest szkodliwy dla zdrowia. Troje dzieci, w wieku 9 - 10 lat z Gdańska i Wąbrzeźna podrażniło sobie nim oczy. Zdaniem właścicieli firmy, która sprowadza lizaki, większość słodyczy już się sprzedała. Podkreślają oni też, że słodycze posiadały dokumenty pozwalające na ich sprzedaż w Unii Europejskie. O sprawie wiedzą też specjaliści z podlaskiego Sanepidu: - W kwietniu była kontrola w podlaskich sklepach. Te lizaki już są u nas wycofane ze sprzedaży - uspokaja Andrzej Jarosz, rzecznik prasowy podlaskiego Sanepidu.

Zatruta zabawka z Chin. Ma bakterię odporną na leki

W jednym ze sklepów w Mediolanie straż miejska skonfiskowała 3 tys. opakowań toksycznego kleju, 800 zabawek z trującym płynem do puszczania baniek oraz baterie, w którym poziom kadmu znacznie przekraczał dopuszczalne normy. Wszystkie te przedmioty zostały wyprodukowane w Chinach 

Karmy dla psów - Śmiertelne zatrucie karmą Arion u psa z Chin

Polskie sklepy pełne trucizny z Chin

Chińskie produkty zawierają szkodliwe dla ... mleka w proszku spowodowała zatrucie u ponad 50 tys. chińskich dzieci

189 masowych zatruć żywnością w Chinach w 2011 r.
Według danych chińskiego Ministerstwa Zdrowia w 2011 r. 8324 Chińczyków padło ofiarą zatruć pokarmowych, z czego zmarło 137 osób. W porównaniu z danymi z 2010 r. nastąpił 13% wzrost liczby zachorowań, ale o 26% spadła ofiar śmiertelnych. W ciągu całego roku w Chinach zarejestrowano 189 przypadków masowych zatruć, co stanowi 14% spadek w porównaniu z poprzednim rokiem.

Zatrucie pracowników Chińskich fabryk pracujących dla Apple | PG
W Chińskiej fabryce zatruło się 137 osób produkujących ekrany ... części dla Apple ulegli zatruciu na skutek zaniedbań pracodawcy. ... i szybkie tempo – to realia w jakich powstają iPhony i inne produkty Apple. 


Kurczaki skażone siarczanem baru!
W całych Chinach w wyniku spożycia tego produktu zatruło się ponad 300 tys. dzieci i niemowląt, a sześcioro z nich zmarło.

Sześcioro dzieci zmarło po spożyciu skażonych produktów, a ok. ... Chińskie władze ujawniły, że już 290 tys. osób zatruło się

Wypił napój Coca-Coli i zmarł
Mieszkaniec Chin śmiertelnie zatruł się azotkiem fosforowym. Jak ustalili ... Na wszelki wypadek, produkt jest wycofywany z chińskich sklepów.

Chińskie firmy coraz częściej porzucają działalność gospodarczą w Portugalii z uwagi na kryzys ... To skutek licznych afer z zatrutymi produktami spożywczymi.

Masowe zatrucie po wypiciu skażonego octu

11 osób nie żyje, 120 pozostałych zatruło się. ... Władze chińskie oficjalnie nie potwierdziły jeszcze przyczyn zatrucia i nadal prowadzone jest śledztwo. ... chęć wzbogacenia wartości odżywczej produktów tanim kosztem.


Rtęć w mleku, w Chinach
Generalny Urząd Nadzoru Jakości, Inspekci i Kwarantanny (AQSIQ) w Chinach wykrył duże dawki rtęci w kilku partiach mleka dla niemowląt. Skażone mleko wyprodukowane zostało przez największego chińskiego producenta przetworów mlecznych pod względem osiąganych dochodów, Inner Mongolia Yili Industrial Group Co.

Toksyczność chińskich produkt
2012 r– bawiły się koralikami chińskiej produkcji. Dzieci były ... Pierwszymi objawami zatrucia są bóle i zawroty głowy, nudności. oraz senność.


Chińskie samochody z azbestu
Chiński ryż skażony metalami ciężkimi. 60 proc nie spełnia norm
Sanepid alarmuje: Chińskie cukierki jak dopalacze! 
Toksyczne zabawki z Chin zalewają Europę 

2012 – Kolejne zatrucie w Chinach. 11 osób nie żyje, 120 pozostałych zatruło się.

USA wycofuje kolejną partię chińskich produktów
W Stanach Zjednoczonych z rynku zostanie wycofane ponad 555 tysięcy chińskich produktów, głównie zabawek, z powodu zbyt dużej ilości ołowiu


Zatrucia metalami ciężkimi 
W Chinach, 10% pól ma być zanieczyszczonych, głównie metalami ciężkimi. Takie niepokojące stwierdzenie jest rezultatem rządowego oficjalnego śledztwa. Donosi o nim chińska prasa. Chiny zmagają się z bardzo wyraźnymi problemami związanymi z obecnością metali ciężkich, których poziom przekracza dozwolone granice, stwierdza Wan Ben...

Chińczycy opanowują polski rynek
Kupując chińskie produkty dajesz pracę Chińczykom, kupując polskie - sobie

2012r Kolejne zatrucie u dziec kredkami z chin]



Chińska koszulka dla dziecka może zatruć
Niebezpieczna jest niemal połowa odzieży i jedna trzecia mebli dla dzieci produkowanych w Chinach. Wiele produktów zawiera szkodliwe substancje chemiczne

Chińska trucizna krąży nad światem. Zobacz, czym ci grozi
Co roku dostają się do atmosfery tysiące ton śmiertelnie groźnej rtęci. Duża część z tego, co spadnie z deszczem trafia na nasz talerz.

2012r Chińska policja prowadzi dochodzenie w sprawie 'gumowych jajek
W sprzedaży pojawiły się bowiem 'jajka ping-pong' szkodzące płodności.

Chin produktów z ryżu nie może się znajdować na rynku unijnym

24 dzieci zatruło się ołowiem z fabryki baterii. Jest przy ich domach

24 dzieci, w wieku od 9 miesięcy do 16 lat przewieziono do szpitala w wyniku zatrucia ołowiem z nielegalnej fabryki baterii we wschodnich Chinach - podały państwowe media. 
 Oficjalna agencja Xinhua poinformowała, że lokalne władze zamknęły w prowincji Anhui dwie fabryki produkujące baterie po wykryciu, że u co najmniej 200 dzieci doszło do znacznie zwiększonego poziomu ołowiu we krwi; 24 z nich hospitalizowano.

ŚMIERTELNIE ZATRUŁ
śmiertelnie zatruło się skażonym alkoholem ... Ich sprzedawcy coraz częściej sprowadzają z Chin substancje, których skład nie jest znany

Prawdopodobnie tysiące domów w Stanach Zjednoczonych nadaje się do rozbiórki
Chińskie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe zagrażają zdrowiu 
Prawdopodobnie tysiące domów w Stanach Zjednoczonych nadaje się do rozbiórki, bo użyte do ich budowy chińskie płyty gipsowo-kartonowe to zagrażające zdrowiu mieszkańców buble. Ustaliliśmy, że w Polsce takich płyt najprawdopodobniej nie ma.???

Zanim kupisz jakiś produkt, popatrz dwa razy na miejsce produkcji i się dobrze zastanów!

Na opakowaniu nie ma informacji o miejscu produkcji? - nie kupuj takiego produktu!

Kolejny chytry sposób producentów, którzy wcale nie palą się do tego aby nas poinformować o tym skąd pochodzą dane produkty to umieszczanie na opakowaniach informacji, zamiast "Made in China"(Wyprodukowano w Chinach), informacji "Made in P.R.C". P.R.C. to skrót od People's Republic of China, co w języku polskim oznacza Chińska Republika Ludowa.

----------


## marek m

Chińskie kanapy niebezpieczne dla zdrowia
We Francji wybuchł skandal wokół chińskich foteli i kanap. Okazuje się, że siadanie na nich jest groźne dla zdrowia. Już blisko tysiąc klientów wielkiej sieci meblowej "Conforama", którzy kupili chińskie meble, padło ofiarami gwałtownych ataków egzemy na całym ciele i groźnych reakcji alergicznych.



Niektórzy musieli być nawet hospitalizowani. Okazało się, że chiński producent nasycił wyściółkę foteli i kanap bardzo silnym środkiem grzybobójczym.

chińskich mebli i akcesoriów biurowych gdy wygoda staje się trucizną

Włochy: rekordowa kara za sprzedaż groźnych dla zdrowia baterii i zabawek
Rekordową grzywnę w wysokości ponad 15 milionów euro wymierzono właścicielowi sklepu w Mediolanie, chińskiemu imigrantowi, który sprzedawał toksyczne baterie i zabawki. Artykuły te uznano za niebezpieczne dla zdrowia.

Agencja Ansa podała, że straż miejska skonfiskowała w sklepie Chińczyka 180 tysięcy baterii z poziomem kadmu przekraczającym dopuszczalne normy, 800 zabawek z trującym płynem do puszczania baniek i 3 tysiące opakowań toksycznego kleju.

 Strażnicy wystawili mandat na sumę 15 milionów 233 tysięcy euro; w tym 
po 300 euro za każdą szkodliwą baterię oraz 22 tysiące euro za ich sprzedaż bez wymaganego zezwolenia.

2012r Chińskie telefony zagrażają zdrowiu lub życiu

----------


## marxxx

60% przetworzonych towarów na świecie pochodzi z chin, wszyscy je kupujemy i przepłacamy  nie wiedząc gdzie były wyprodukowane.
http://telchina.pl/jak-nie-kupic-pod...fonu-vt745.htm

----------


## gorbag

I taka antychińska propadanda w Polsce, w której przez kilkanaście lat jedliśmy odpady z zakładów chemicznych jako sól spożywczą?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

swiadomie i celowo przez lata, w  firmie w ktorej pracowalem sprowadzalismy z chin szklo float od #10 do #19, na potrzeby wlasnej produkcji... bylo wielokrtonie lepsze niz europejskie...

ktos tu chyba popada w paranoje  :smile:

----------


## bogusborek

Rumakować i być "patriotą" można, ale do czasu. Znakomicie, że jest to forum budowlane to dam żywy przykład. Macie artykuł pod linkiem:

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/Din-r...352872032.html

To jest urządzenie, które wskazuje mi V, A, W, COS, h, kWh - na dodatek czujnik może być założony w innej lokalizacji (a tak akurat mi byłoby najlepiej.

Zacząłem szukać w polskich sklepach i hurtowniach - okazuje się, że spotkałem wytrzeszcz oczu, że takie coś jest i że jest tak tanie.

70 zł będzie mnie to kosztowało, a przesyłka pocztowa jest wliczona. W Polsce za 700 zł mogłem kupić duże, obskurne, nie montowane na szynie do tablicy urządzenie, które mierzy mi jedynie V, A, W, ale tylko do mocy 9.000W - bo cały prąd idzie przez to urządzenie, a nie jest badany indukcyjnie.

PORAŻKA można by powiedzieć. A tutaj jest sklep, są pozytywne komentarze różnych ludzi, że działa. Zapłaciłem jakieś 5 dni temu, a paczka wg trackingu już dolatuje do kraju docelowego, pewnie do tygodnia dostanę to pocztą polską do domu.

Nie wpływa ten produkt na moje zdrowie i życie, ponieważ nie będę miał z nim styczności. I stety / niestety jestem pewien, że po przeczytaniu tego spora część osób zainteresowanych również zamówi ten produkt, żeby w ich domach świecił sobie i pokazywał aktualne pomiary zużycia prądu oraz jego parametry.

Tak więc podsumowując: spożywcze i mogące wpływać na zdrowie zakupy z Chin można kontrolować, jednak podany przeze mnie wyżej przykład druzgocze to co napisał autor wątku. A wiecie z czego to wynika ? Z CHCIWOŚCI ludzi żyjących w Polsce. Ponieważ:

1) Rząd ponakładał sobie podatki, wysokie VAT, potrzebę rygorystycznych kontroli, które są niepotrzebne - a to kosztuje
2) Producenci - chcą zarobić, a jak - więc dowalają sobie marżę razy 2 lub razy 3 a potem stawiają wille
3) Pośrednicy - kilku po drodze - każdy chce zarobić więc sobie nakłada dalsze marże

NIE BĘDĘ PŁACIŁ za ich fantazje - niech się sami zabiorą do pracy i ciężką pracą zarobią sobie pieniądze, a nie łatwy zysk.

A CO MOGĘ KUPIĆ W POLSCE ? - za 10 razy większą cenę kupię obskurne metalowe pudełko, które mierzy tylko W,A,V, nie może badać prądu w innej lokalizacji i jest za duże, aby wstawić go do tablicy prądowej z bezpiecznikami na dodatek tylko do 9000W.

W tym przypadku to ja mam gdzieś lokalny patriotyzm - wolę produkt od kogoś, kto za tak małe nakłady finansowe kupi pewnie za to chleb (bo nie będzie wystarczyło na willę i samochody), a ja dostanę bardzo ciekawy produkt, którego nie będzie można kupić w Polsce (bo ma za mało różnego rodzaju niepotrzebnych znaczków, znaków i certyfikatów).

----------

